# Fehlende DatenbankView nach einbeziehen von JDBC



## Joob (13. Jul 2015)

habe in Eclipse die JDBC jar eingebunden.
nach meinem Tutorial soll nun in den Views eine Datenbankview zu sehen sein.
Ist aber nicht da.
Ich habe kontrolliert ob die jar auch wirklich eingebunden ist, alles OK.

Was kann ich noch prüfen ?


----------



## thet1983 (13. Jul 2015)

Wenn du unter install new software -->  Database Development heruntergeladen hast dann findest du die Views unter

Window --> Show View --> Other --> Data Management.....


----------



## Joob (13. Jul 2015)

Schönen Dank, das hat geholfen.

Leider schlug der Ping fehl,
mit php Myadmin kann ich die Datenbanken einrichten und auch Tabellen anlegen.
root hat kein Passwort.
Die Meldung sagt mir nicht so viel, aber deutet Unknown Source darauf hin das er die Datenbank nicht findet ?

die Meldung war:


```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.MySQLSyntaxErrorException: Unknown database 'database'
   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.Util.handleNewInstance(Util.java:400)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.Util.getInstance(Util.java:383)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:980)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3847)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:3783)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:871)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.proceedHandshakeWithPluggableAuthentication(MysqlIO.java:1665)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.doHandshake(MysqlIO.java:1207)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.coreConnect(ConnectionImpl.java:2249)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.connectOneTryOnly(ConnectionImpl.java:2280)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.createNewIO(ConnectionImpl.java:2079)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.<init>(ConnectionImpl.java:794)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.JDBC4Connection.<init>(JDBC4Connection.java:44)
   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.Util.handleNewInstance(Util.java:400)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.ConnectionImpl.getInstance(ConnectionImpl.java:399)
   at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:325)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.drivers.jdbc.JDBCConnection.createConnection(JDBCConnection.java:328)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.DriverConnectionBase.internalCreateConnection(DriverConnectionBase.java:105)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.DriverConnectionBase.open(DriverConnectionBase.java:54)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.drivers.jdbc.JDBCConnection.open(JDBCConnection.java:96)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.enablement.internal.mysql.connection.JDBCMySQLConnectionFactory.createConnection(JDBCMySQLConnectionFactory.java:28)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ConnectionFactoryProvider.createConnection(ConnectionFactoryProvider.java:83)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.internal.ConnectionProfile.createConnection(ConnectionProfile.java:359)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.PingJob.createTestConnection(PingJob.java:76)
   at org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.ui.PingJob.run(PingJob.java:59)
   at org.eclipse.core.internal.jobs.Worker.run(Worker.java:55)
```


----------



## Joob (13. Jul 2015)

Habs, man mußte die korrekte Database nach der Portnummer eintragen. 
Nochmals schönen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

